
Repeal the New Surveillance Laws (Investigatory Powers Act) - YeGoblynQueenne
https://petition.parliament.uk/petitions/173199
======
verytrivial
You really need to keep an eye on these people.

[http://www.parliament.uk/edm/2007-08/1731](http://www.parliament.uk/edm/2007-08/1731)

A motion from 2007-2008 that ".. expresses concern at reports concerning the
expansion of the powers introduced in the Regulation of Investigatory Powers
Act 2000, and the recent extension to the list of organisations permitted to
use these powers from nine to 792".

This motion was brought by the Member for St. Albans Anne Main. The 2016 law
basically extends WHAT is recorded without this previous concern of WHO should
use the collected information being addressed (i.e. police vs. every man and
his dog).

This would have been a tick in the Member for St. Alban's workbook if it
weren't for the fact that she has since voted consistently voting FOR mass
surveillance:

[https://www.theyworkforyou.com/mp/11798/anne_main/st_albans/...](https://www.theyworkforyou.com/mp/11798/anne_main/st_albans/divisions?policy=6751)

------
mhandley
I don't really believe this will make a difference, but sometimes you just
have to stand up for what is right anyway. I've signed it.

~~~
YeGoblynQueenne
To be fair, it would have been much better if the public had opposed this bill
before it was voted through, but at the time Brexit, and then Trump were still
dominating the news.

I blame the press really- they spent so much time talking about Trump ( _in
the UK_ ) that who knows what else was done without us being aware of it.

I sincerely believe that the majority of the British people, irrespective of
political affiliation, would strongly oppose this bill if they realised what
it actually does. The problem is getting the word out, which I think this
petition (and similar moves) will help do.

Btw- I have nothing to do with the people who started the peitition, I only
signed it :)

~~~
techdragon
It just needs to be rephrased in terms of dick-pics and sexting.

------
tehmaco
Much as I'd like to think that signing this would make a difference, it won't
:(

Theresa May has been pushing for this legislation (or variants thereof) for
years now. The existing powers which this bill replaces expire at the end of
the year, and so the line "We cannot allow {terrorists|child
pornographers|money launderers} a safe space to hide online" will be trotted
out, and anyone arguing against it will be labelled soft on terror, and
unpatriotic...

~~~
michaelt
Eh, don't be too quick to write off the idea of activism here.

Expressing your opposition to this bill is important even if you don't believe
there's a real chance of it being overturned.

In 6 months, snoopers will probably ask politicians for more power, and
politicians will look back on what happened today. We want them to remember
that it was difficult and had a high cost in political capital. Not that they
snuck it in and everyone rolled over instantly.

------
mobiuscog
Remember - they'll know who's signing the petition ;)

~~~
pmlnr
Most of us are IT professionals. We are most probably already on intelligence
agencies radar, and no, I'm not being paranoid.

[https://www.linuxjournal.com/content/nsa-linux-journal-
extre...](https://www.linuxjournal.com/content/nsa-linux-journal-extremist-
forum-and-its-readers-get-flagged-extra-surveillance)

~~~
tunap
13 years ago a friend joined the ranks of "first responders". While they were
studying and working up the org ladder he/she shared insights into the
mechanisations of terror mitigation & response policies. The most noteworthy
of them, for me, was the fact that if a 1st responder were to enter a domicile
on _any type of call_ & observed _two_ or more computers(per resident) on
premises they were mandated to report that residence to DHS for scrutiny.

------
reyqn
Does it make sense to sign this if we are not from the UK?

~~~
jInflux
No, because, as per the help page
[https://petition.parliament.uk/help](https://petition.parliament.uk/help),
only British citizens/UK residents are eligible to vote. No point undermining
a legitimate process with illegitimate entries.

~~~
tremon
So... are the ISPs instructed to record only domestic connections? Or am I
being surveilled too if I happen to connect to an ip address located in the
UK? Or similarly, if a UK resident happens to connect to me?

~~~
junto
Technically this law covers logging at the ISP level for UK DSL and cable
customers.

However in reality, the UK is tapping all undersea cables coming into the UK
(so basically almost all transatlantic ones), and logging everything.
[https://www.theguardian.com/uk/2013/jun/21/gchq-cables-
secre...](https://www.theguardian.com/uk/2013/jun/21/gchq-cables-secret-world-
communications-nsa). This is done under the Tempora program:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tempora](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tempora).

So any connections into the UK are also being logged. This map gives you idea
of the scale of connections coing through the UK: [http://submarine-cable-
map-2016.telegeography.com/](http://submarine-cable-
map-2016.telegeography.com/) and this map shows the taps that have been
discovered as part of the NSA Snowden leaks:
[http://lifewinning.com/submarine-cable-
taps/](http://lifewinning.com/submarine-cable-taps/) (Source code:
[https://github.com/lifewinning/submarine-cable-
taps](https://github.com/lifewinning/submarine-cable-taps))

